# LEEK meet 27th Jan 3pm curry then 6pm bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 27th Jan.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! [/size]

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. Donners
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. Donners
5. 
6


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Leek? That's near me in Staffordshire! You talking about a Leek in London?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ooooo what a surprise :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Going to Kuwait during that week, gonna try bringing some V-power back in the hand luggage


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttsteve said:


> Leek? That's near me in Staffordshire! You talking about a Leek in London?


*L*ondon *E*ast *E*ssex *K*ent :wink:


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Hi Hornster,

Could well be up for this - be good to meet a few local TTists. Where abouts is your local curry shop? I'm in Ashford.

Cheers......Simon


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I get back from my holiday on the Sunday so as long as nothing is broken :roll: I'll try and get along


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Duckstar said:


> Hi Hornster,
> 
> Could well be up for this - be good to meet a few local TTists. Where abouts is your local curry shop? I'm in Ashford.
> 
> Cheers......Simon


Hi Duckstar,

your more than welcome buddy,pop along and say hi!

the curry is top notch too,heres the address http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/roch ... iffe-spice

John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Leek? That's near me in Staffordshire! You talking about a Leek in London?
> ...


Perhaps my signature is just a little bit too hazy Paul :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Bugger !
Im baby sitting that Sunday  
Wife is off to a rather posh dinner and dance with her tribe! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all,
Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year!

Will be there for this one! 

Ant


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Bugger !
> Im baby sitting that Sunday
> Wife is off to a rather posh dinner and dance with her tribe! :lol:


Bring em along :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year!
> 
> Will be there for this one!
> ...


Cool you up for a curry as well??? :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hell yeah! :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Forgot to say John,
thanks for all the info on the TomTom deals, Hotukdeals is good.
Ended up getting a TomTom 520 for Christmas.

A few less times getting lost I predict!  
I'm putting in Meopham on the places to avoid list!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Forgot to say John,
> thanks for all the info on the TomTom deals, Hotukdeals is good.
> Ended up getting a TomTom 520 for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Nah you'll still get lost :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Very likely! :lol:

I'll be hearing "Please make a U-turn when safe to do so" alot!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry all, I can't make make this meet as I am out with the honeymonsters  [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]

See you all soon.

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmmmmm what shall i have for Sunday lunch :?:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Hmmmmm what shall i have for Sunday lunch :?:


Grill.......Grill.......Grill!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm afraid i won't be able to make this one now  Lets just say i had a G Duck moment


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> I'm afraid i won't be able to make this one now  Lets just say i had a G Duck moment


what..... you been shagging around and have got a stalker to!!!  :lol: :wink:

Whats happened? A wheel??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid i won't be able to make this one now  Lets just say i had a G Duck moment
> ...


Had a huge oversteer moment on a roundabout and spun it into a kerb destroying an alloy like Jamie  :lol:

Oh well I'll be coming next month with a few extra ponies :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


If you thought it was quick before just wait :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so only three for the curry now then and four for bluey
Everyone still ok for bluewater?

Hornster
Donners
Renton72
Nando(poss)

Gone quiet again this month :? :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Tony,

Sorry to hear of your mishap with the roundabout  Looking forward to going out in the car after the remap.

John,

Im still on for both, looking forward to the curry.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Sorry fellas - planned to do both but now can't do either  . look for ward to meeting you all at the next one hopefully.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your mishap with the roundabout  Looking forward to going out in the car after the remap.
> 
> ...


Yep     Although i couldn't drive today anyway, My wife threw a surprise party for me last night and i think I'm still pissed ....Got made a Director at work


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony,
> ...


I feel an R8 coming on now then!!!!! 8) :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony,
> ...


Congratulations on being made up [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you next month! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Congratulations on the directorship Tony! 

Sorry to hear about the car, at least it's only a wheel.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see you all again,my arse is on fire this morn :? :lol: :wink:

Thats the last time i let chris order the EXTRA curry to share!! 

See you all next month. 8)

Anthony heres my cousins husbands website www.johnstreetstunts.com


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Duckstar said:


> Sorry fellas - planned to do both but now can't do either  . look for ward to meeting you all at the next one hopefully.


No problem see ya next month :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Hope you all had a good curry and thanks for the text Chris. Flight was delayed but I was planning on dropping in on the way back from Gatwick.

Tony - congratulations! great news. Booked a meeting with Porsche East London yet?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not this year for the Pork,

This'll make you laugh Chris but i have been borrowing my Brother in laws A8 4.2 Quattro, Admittedly i haven't being driving it like i do the Scooby but guess which is more economical 4.2 A8 or 2.0 Scoob :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Not this year for the Pork,
> 
> This'll make you laugh Chris but i have been borrowing my Brother in laws A8 4.2 Quattro, Admittedly i haven't being driving it like i do the Scooby but guess which is more economical 4.2 A8 or 2.0 Scoob :lol:


 :lol: :lol: The 4.2 A8 by any chance! :lol: :lol: Quality.

What do you have more fun in though? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not this year for the Pork,
> ...


The Scoob is far better at going sideways and backwards around roundabouts :lol: ..................but call me old Mr fuddy duddy but a 4.2TDI A8 is starting to appeal, I feel a lot more chilled drive to and from work, rather than axe murderer Scooby feeling


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony,
> ...


Congrats on the news Tony, welcome to the club [smiley=cheers.gif]

See you next time.

dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

480 quid oh well, i think I'll just to face facts I'm not Walther Rohrl :? ....... :lol: now 2 and a bit weeks to remap :twisted:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony,
> ...


hi all ! good news Tony.....now you can buy a whole field for the horses!
better still you won't complain about the cost of petrol! :lol:

I too am being made partner soon !! wonder what i will be spending my
extra cash on??!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Havn't forgotten about a meet this month guys.
I'm still in spain at the mo so ill sort it as soon as im back ok 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Havn't forgotten about a meet this month guys.
> I'm still in spain at the mo so ill sort it as soon as im back ok 8)


Are you a tax exile ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well im back from sunny/warmish spain 8) :?

There ya go ladies the next meet http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 23#1144923

If its a bit short notice ill move it to March.

John


----------

